# What Online Retailer Has The Best Prices and Selection for Cigars? Vote In POLL



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

.

*PLEASE VOTE IN POLL ABOVE ^^^ And Leave comments as to why* / You can vote for multiple sites but please try to pick just one and state your reason why and if multiple sites let us know why as well.

I am very new to the cigar world and I have only placed an order through Thompson Cigar thus far but other sites like Cigar.com and Cigar International seem like heavy hitters for online cigars.

Just wanting to see if I can get some feedback on the best site to purchase cigars from that will provide great pricing, the most extensive collection, a lot of samplers and singles for sale, and most of all great customer service.... oh and did I mention the best price!!!

The ones I have seen so far are: Cigar.com Cigars International, Thompson Cigar and JR Cigars.

If there are others please let us know and the reason your order from them.

Thanks so much for thoughts and opinions. :banana:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I order from CI because I can pay via e-check, as I do not have a credit card.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

CI and Famous have good prices and huge selection but for me it's all about shipping. In this day and age of globalization I don't understand vendors that will only ship within the US (and territories).


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I've only bought from CI. That said, I've only bought two orders also. That said, I've only been smoking a week now. 

However, I just spent almost 2 hours on the website for Famous. I like their site a lot better than others. Pricing seems to be competitive with Cigar.com, CI.

I was turned off by Thompson when I bought last week, mainly due to all the negative reviews they have. If you google "Thompson Cigar Reviews", you'll see what I mean.

Kevin


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

CIGAR BID has allowed me to smoke many Oliva's, Graycliff's, Padilla's, Perdomo's, Gurkha's, Rocky Patyel's, La Perla Habana's, 5 Vegas, Felipe Gregorio, Alec Bradley, Carlos Torano's, La Aurora, Nestor Miranda, Gran Habano, Oliveros, Victor Sinclair, and Pinar Del Rio's at $4.00 or less either by winning through bidding or purchasing by using their Quickbuy option or FREE FALL auction were you choose the price you want to pay.

I have looked high and low through C.I., Thompson, Famous Smoke, Best Cigar Prices, and JR cigar list and have yet to find one that allows me to smoke a Perdomo Reserve Champagne 6x54 Epircure for $2.91. Or a Montecristo Media Noche 6x54 for $4.50, Or and Angelenos 2010 Robusto for $2.64. Or a Padilla Miami 6x50 Toro for $3.10. Or a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles for $4.02, Or an OLIVA Connecticut 4x64 Nub for $2.54, Or Alec Bradley Flamily Blend Robusto for $2.75. I have, or could have purchased them all out-right on their free fall auction where I can choose my price. The list of good cigars I have priced at Cigar Bid, that no other retailer has come close too is VERY LONG.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I like cigar international. They ship fast and I have not had any issues with them. I also like tampa sweethearts for when I have a few extra bucks to get something special. Only issue with them is that they do no mail to APO's so I have to use my fam as middle men which can be a hassle.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

As a nooby i just recently made my first purchase. I ordered from Cigar International just because i had heard more good about them than any other site.


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

I voted CI, mostly because they are the only online vendor I have any experience with. And just FYI Cigarbid is run by CI. Im not opposed to shopping elsewhere I just havnt had the chance yet.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

How much is shipping on won items at Cigarbid? They seem to have good deals from what I looked at for a few but unless you make a large purchase then the shipping on random items may be a bit steep.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

So two more to be added to the list I guess would need to be:

*1. Famous Smoke Shop

2. Cigarbid.com (and I saw someone say was run by CI is that correct)
*
So many options.

Thanks for the feedback its helps us new guys get steered in the right direction so we make the most of our money and get quality product at the best price.

I do know one thin now .... I will not be shopping at Thompsons Cigars again based on the feedback.


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> How much is shipping on won items at Cigarbid? They seem to have good deals from what I looked at for a few but unless you make a large purchase then the shipping on random items may be a bit steep.


You can do shipping weekly as opposed to each item you win. Then at the end of the week everything you won that week will get shipped out together saving you money on shipping. I think Thursday is the ship out date for weekly shipping.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thompson and JR-no thanks.

I think Cigar.com, cbid, and CI are all under one company. all are good
Famous also has an auction site- both are good.
Holts is also good.

I suggest you use the auction sites for better deals, for HTF stuff a B&M is good as well as the Want to sell/buy section here, for AF Tampa Sweethearts is great

Oh yea- shipping on auction sites is worth it if u do once a week shipping, it less than $5 then like a dollar for added 5pk and 25 cents for added singles, just look at the Cbid site, it explains the shipping options and prices, they are good-but its nicknamed the devil's site for a reason.................


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I have purchased from CI only once, but I check on there allot and compare prices. They have the best prices usually, so they get my vote.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Watch your CC statements for extra charges after using Thompson..


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

When I first started I only ordered from cigar.com, but since joining puff and learning about c-bid, i basically live there. Some of the guys on here mentions Tampa Sweetheart, which looks great if you wanna try some of the better AFs.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

CI is the only one I've dealt with. I've had no issues with them but also no experiences with others as to make an real comparison. So I may be blind to something much better.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I mostly use Famous Smoke because I was introduced to it by a guy at work. I have placed many orders with them over the last two years as well as their monster site and auction site and never had any problems.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

i just ordered some from stogieboys with the coupon they had where you spend $20 on a coupon and get $40 to spend on anything.. next order is probably gonna be from CI though cause of the bigger selection


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like Famous, Best and Holt.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

I like CI. Shipping is super fast (living in the North East) and never had a problem. I have ordered from Famous before but I find their site harder to navigate than CI's. Its just not laid out as well.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

CI/CBid and Famous are the best I've found. Started at Thompson...big mistake.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> Thompson and JR-no thanks.


So....I hear all of the crap about Thompson's. I don't doubt it, I believe it.... but they had a killer sale on a sampler or something (I don't remember now exactly what it was) a couple of months ago, so I bit. It went through without a hitch, very smooth transaction. Yeah, they send me a catalog and an email pretty regularly now...but so what? So do all the rest of them. I'm still put off by the horror stories I've heard, so I don't think they'll be a new regular shop for me; but if they have another sale that's too good to pass up - yeah, I'll buy again.

What's your issue with JR? I've only heard of one or two bad experiences. Their new shipping policy makes them undesirable unless you're ordering a BUNCH of stuff at once....but they've got .99 cent shipping for the whole month of July, so I bit on a box. Nice smooth transaction, no problems at all.

I don't order from cigar.com. I don't have any issue with them, but 99% of the time they're more expensive than everyone else, so I just don't shop there. I'm on their email list, and I check their daily deal site, but they haven't had anything that caught my eye in a long time.

CI and CBid get most of my business. I buy Joe's deal sometimes, too.

I order a few things from Holts. They have an exclusive I like (RP Edge Square).

I order some stuff from Famous. Mostly their exclusives that I like. On other stuff, Famous seems to be more expensive than CI on virtually everything (regular price, that is). I watch the Monster like a hawk :biggrin:

cigarplace.biz is a good one. Some stuff there is cheaper than everywhere else on the internet....some not. So you have to dig. They have free shipping every month on the first.

tampasweethearts is the best place I've found online for Fuente stuff.

smokeinn.com had a killer deal on an RP Edge sampler a couple of weeks ago, and I bit. Best packaging job EVER, a hand written and signed note thanking me for my business, and a free hat! Yeah, I'm coming back to these guys for sure!

I've ordered from seriouscigars.com in the past (they had a cigar I used to enjoy that I couldn't find anywhere else), but haven't ordered from them lately (I don't really like those cigars anymore). Prices are OK, but nothing extraordinary. Selection is decent. They're in Texas, so shipping from them to me is fast. They pack things up really nicely, too.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cigarsx10

a great place to put together your own sampler!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> So....I hear all of the crap about Thompson's. I don't doubt it, I believe it.... but they had a killer sale on a sampler or something (I don't remember now exactly what it was) a couple of months ago, so I bit. It went through without a hitch, very smooth transaction. Yeah, they send me a catalog and an email pretty regularly now...but so what? So do all the rest of them. I'm still put off by the horror stories I've heard, so I don't think they'll be a new regular shop for me; but if they have another sale that's too good to pass up - yeah, I'll buy again.
> 
> What's your issue with JR? I've only heard of one or two bad experiences. Their new shipping policy makes them undesirable unless you're ordering a BUNCH of stuff at once....but they've got .99 cent shipping for the whole month of July, so I bit on a box. Nice smooth transaction, no problems at all.
> 
> ...


Very nice write up on your thoughts... Thanks so much for contributing and giving us your take and your experiences.

I just signed up on CigarBid.com and after looking at the upcoming close of auction in a few days I may hold off on my Cigar.com order cause I may be able to get about the same order if not more for around the same price or less on cigarbid.

Its like the eBay for all of us cigar heads out there. And yes I can see how some people say its the devil cause I can see it getting quite addicting.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

CI and Famous for me


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CI for me. But i actually just got my first two boxes ive ever purchased from cigar.com..

reason being? oddly enough.. it was cheaper.

same price as CI for both boxes (actually 5 cents cheaper at cigar.com LOL) but cigar.com had one of those "box + bonus for $5" things, so i got a 13 box of punisher's + 3 punishers and 3 intensio's for $105 instead of $100, which was cool.

I also got a box of obsidian gordos, same price as CI etc etc but.. when you order more than $125 at cigar.com, it's free shipping.

really if im looking at buying anything, i bring up famous-smoke, CI and cigar.com and i add all the items (if they all carry them, that is) into a cart, see any applicable discounts, etc. and see how much they are. cheapest wins.

i like cbid, but every order has come super dry and so i just used them for my lighter (got a xikar exodus for $27!) and have stayed away since.. others have fine experiences but mine have both had dry (and cracked) cigars.

i also really like seriouscigars.com, but they cost more 99% of the time. Certain brands there are cheaper in certain vitola's.
for instance kristoff churchills are about $20 cheaper a box, but the other vitolas actually cost *more* even though theyre smaller.. its so weird lol


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Holts, ***************.com, Famous and Cigarsatyourprice.com. 

I guess CI to some extent however not so much anymore unless they have a killer deal.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I've ordered from CI and CBID several times now with minimal hassle. I've had a couple issues with the merchandise I recieved (keep in mind 8 days of shipping) but they were quick to replace the items (still 8 days shipping). 

I look to Famous because they seem to have better prices on the better brands when I've checked.

Keep an eye out on here for the box splits and other offers that occasionally come up in the retailer section. A 5 pack of 8 year aged AF 858s for $50 bucks is too good to pass up! Coming from Shuckins, you can expect a hitch hiker or 5 too! I'm just patiently waiting for the WTS part of the forum to become available. I'm sure things will get more interesting... :thumb:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Famous wasn't on the poll, but I've ordered from them. No real hassles. The only thing I don't like is that they send the shipment via UPS, which then is given to the local USPS here in town. This adds a day or so extra. And when you're as impatient as I am... well, you know.


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

I like CI, even though I have to pay tax


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

***************.com and phatash.com, phatash ships with humidication and they are in Arizona so shipping is fast to California where I live.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Famous for me. They package the cigars very well for shipment.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually check in the following order:
cigarbid (despite the known dangers to one's marriage...)
CI (free shipping - always - plus the daily deals)
cigars.com (get to know Tim, or someone else there - they'll set you up - best service)
Holt's (occasionally - dying for an Old Henry!)

I started on Famous, but they sent me a bad 5-er once, and then gave me the runaround on it. Once is all it takes.

I purchased ONCE from Thompsons, and I am STILL getting weekly calls to my cell phone - they're trying to sign me up for their monthly autoships, at prices I am not willing to pay. That's just bad business.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I picked CI, and "other" with other being pipesandcigars.com. I like the customer service I get from both.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

if I'm going to get just a single i'll take a ride to the holts retail store in Philly(great customer service there


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

So far Ive only used CI and Cigarbid but im very happy with both so far so good.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

CigarMike said:


> I voted CI, mostly because they are the only online vendor I have any experience with. And just FYI Cigarbid is run by CI. Im not opposed to shopping elsewhere I just havnt had the chance yet.


Same here. Cigarbid has some great deals, but you can't always find exactly what you're looking for. CI is a no brainer for me especially with the free shipping code.


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

cigar place . biz Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars has excellent prices, have bought most boxes here.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

rejart said:


> Same here. Cigarbid has some great deals, but you can't always find exactly what you're looking for. CI is a no brainer for me especially with the free shipping code.


Whats the free shipping code???

Is this a promotion right now or an on and off kinda deal?

Cigars.com is flat $6 shipping so free shipping would be nice right now.

I just got turned on to CigarBid.com and I have about 3 smaplers lined up for my order this week and a new ashtray. Though there is a base shipping and dollar for every other order the one week thing is nice... and even if you spend 10 bucks on shipping you saved that and then some on the great price you got for your ordered items.

Thompson Cigars has 0% .... WOW .... Though my one order I placed with them I had no issues, just based on the feedback from here with the guys in the know I will never place another order their again.... I dont want to be the next victim of this place.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I give most of my online business to Atlantic, Holt's and Cigarplace.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

CI, for the general stuff. 

You really should have added Famous-smoke.com and Hots


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I have ordered from all of the following, with great results:
Cigars International/Cigar Bid
Famous Cigar/Cigar Monster
Taboo Cigars
Cigar Fox
CVM Cigars

The following vendor I made the mistake of ordering from once, but never again:
Thompson's Cigars


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> i just ordered some from stogieboys with the coupon they had where you spend $20 on a coupon and get $40 to spend on anything.. next order is probably gonna be from CI though cause of the bigger selection


Well, Stogie Boys, like Cigar.com, Humidor.com, Cigar Bid.com are all sub sites to Cigar International. Check out the products. Almost exactly the same as C.I. Maybe a few more run off sites will pop up soon, who knows. Except for Cigar Bid, most prices are the same or a bit higher. Specials are all different though, which is good if you just buy sticks on sale. JR, Best Cigar Prices, and Thompson carry a lot of lines C.I. does not, as well as Holt's and Cigar Place.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

OHH GREAT !!!!!

Thanks for telling me about CigarBid.com guys............... I'm bidding on 4 different sampler packs with a max bid on all 4 that's well over $100 bucks now.

Wow this I'm gonna have to keep quit from the better half. LOL

This crap can get addicting.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

CBid is the devil. but I love it


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Cigarmonster and Joes Jam all the way. Cbid is good but no free shipping.


----------



## Have-A-Cigar (Mar 23, 2010)

Most of my purchases are from CigarPlace, BestCigars, and Holts. I have never had a problem. Also at different times they will have shipping deals. Enjoy!


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

CI, CBid, Famous, ***************, CheapHumidor - usually compare and get lowest of bunch from among them. 
ainkiller:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

jimbo1 said:


> Thompson and JR-no thanks.
> 
> I've ordered many Cigars from CI after checking other sites out. Mostly I order from CI when they send me an EMail with a Killer deal.
> 
> If I want a box of Padrons, or Arturo Fuentes, etc. NOBODY beats www.Cigarplace.biz ! Free shipping at the first of EVERY month. Sometime during the month they will send an EMail saying "early bird special" (Between 6am and 10am tomorrow free shipping). Can't be beat.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Have-A-Cigar said:


> Most of my purchases are from CigarPlace, BestCigars, and Holts. I have never had a problem. Also at different times they will have shipping deals. Enjoy!


Finally someone chimes in about www.Cigarplace.biz . It seemed like I was the only one buying from them....


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

CI, Atlantic, Old time Cigars, Holt's, The Monster, Taboo & the list goes on!:loco:


----------



## Laencio (Jul 7, 2011)

CI and Cigarplace.biz 
I've looked at other sites, but I stick with what I know.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thompsons has no votes... :woohoo:

Weird!!!

We should email Thompsons a link to this thread and show them the poll results!!! :boink:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Thompsons has no votes... :woohoo:
> 
> Weird!!!
> 
> We should email Thompsons a link to this thread and show them the poll results!!! :boink:


Yeah maybe it would make them realize theyre doin something wrong haha. I havent dealt with them at all due to what ive heard since i started lovin the whole cigar thing like 5 days ago haha


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Best cigar prices gets most of my business


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I like Cigar King because they are local. They only add local taxes to their advertised price ($.22/cigar + sales tax). I don't have to let them cross the country for a week and pay for shipping. I have found some very affordable samplers on their site. It seems they have great Oliva prices, better than CI. A few other brands aren't as reasonably priced so I would go elsewhere for those.


----------



## randyw41 (Apr 13, 2007)

I like a company called miamicigarshop.com. Never had a problem with them, and their prices are comparable to the big guys...


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

i guess it depends on what you are buying

i tend to buy singles or maybe 5 packs of harder to find stuff, so i stick with places like serious cigars or tampa humidor

if i bought boxes i would probably shop at cigarplace.biz


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Cigar.com has the best customer service. Call your order in. You can usually get some amazing deals.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Most of my orders, particularly larger ones, go through Atlantic Cigar Company. I'll also pick up occasional deals on the other sites, but Atlantic has the best prices and availability on Tatuaje Brown, Padron, Kristoff, etc. The VIP membership is also very much worth the $50 price.


----------



## bouncerety (Jun 5, 2011)

I buy from cigar.com only for specials i will just stop in at CI and pickup my favorites.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I have ordered from cigar.com 3x as I was visiting the States, will be giving Atlantic a shot soon enough.


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I usually start off at Famous, and compare prices with Holt's, CI, cigarplace.biz, and cigar.com. Most of my purchases have been with Famous/Monster, and have never had any problems with them. Also, on the Famous site, I find the reviews of the cigars helpful.


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Have got some great deals from Slippery Rock Cigars. Also, can't believe Famous Smoke Shop is not on option in this poll.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I'm pretty much gonna be a CigarBid.com shopper!!!

That crap is addicting.... And its nice cause its all from Cigar International and I go can go to their site and view more details for the auctions and see different pictures and read reviews prior to posting my bid.

The one thing I find funny as hell is is how after Thompson Cigar its a big fat ZERO !!!

Ya they should be emailed this thread so they can see what horrible customer service and how bad people think their company is.

And I did see someone post "Watch out on your account for extra charges" And oddly enough even though my account is brand new and only 4 months old at this bank I got 2 fraud charges for $100 bucks a piece posted to my account today.

Hmmmmm .... I wonder


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

I order stuff from Tampa Humidor all the time. Mostly beacuse I'm re-filling on my go-to stick (El Baton). The other retailers don't seem to carry El Baton, so I go with Tampa Humidor.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I voted for CI.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Ci, period!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

You guys should really try www.CigarPlace.Biz You will be hard pressed to beat their prices. Don't get me wrong, I like CI, it's just that I buy all my boxes from www.CigarPlace.Biz . The only thing I buy now from CI is when they send me an EMail with a killer deal on 5ers or a 20 pack of something.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> You guys should really try www.CigarPlace.Biz You will be hard pressed to beat their prices. Don't get me wrong, I like CI, it's just that I buy all my boxes from www.CigarPlace.Biz . The only thing I buy now from CI is when they send me an EMail with a killer deal on 5ers or a 20 pack of something.


Great site.. and they got loads of deals via email alerts (Dsicount codes,etc). And Customer Service is awesome


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Cigar Place is my go-to website. I buy most of my boxes there.


----------



## Rob82 (Jul 28, 2011)

I mostly go with CI these last 3-4 orders. But another good place is Mike's Cigars. I bought my first box, La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros, from mikes cause they had the best price for it. They also offer some pretty good deals on samplers. But those two are my go to online shops.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I shop for deals--patiently and without mercy.

My last ten orders:

Famous--Cigarmonster
Atlantic--Beat the Clock
Famous--Cigarmonster
Best Cigar Prices--a special
Famous--Cigarmonster
CI--Weekend Special Event
Famous--Cigarmonster
CI--Joecigar
Famous--Cigarmonster
CI--(CAO MX2s were on sale)

Also, Cigarplace.biz is a place where I always check prices--sometimes they are the best.


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

famous is hard to beat sometimes


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jach Swartz as they tend to have the more unique and rare sticks...


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Atlantic for routine purchases, CBid for Free Fall; Serious Cigars and BCP for the special deals.

Famous seems to have the best selection, but almost never the best price.


----------

